# Ethmostigmus trigonopodus



## Steven (Oct 22, 2004)

it's a very low quality picture,.... 
but i'm a bit too excited to take the time for decent pictures,.. in the mean while:

 ;P  ;P  ;P


----------



## Bob (Oct 22, 2004)

Was this one captive bread Steven?

Cool anyway  :clap:  :clap:  :clap: 

 :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:


----------



## HorridumAngeli (Oct 22, 2004)

*You made it happen*

Well Steven I guess your breeding attempts were successful after all. When a person is as into something as much as you are into your Centipedes you will be a success it is just a matter of time. I am the same way with my Heloderm lizards. Congradulations    :clap:   If and when you have some for sale put me in line !   
Best wishes to all, HorridumAngeli


----------



## fatbloke (Oct 22, 2004)

Steven

cool did you breed them yourself or was it a w/c female that laid eggs :? 

john


----------



## Steven (Oct 23, 2004)

thanx you'all

well i'm quite sure its CBred,... but dunno if the mating occured in my husbandery or @ the previous owner (Griot),... i know he has tried to put the 2 together also,... i've got 1 other specimen,... and tried all 3. But i haven't witnessed any mating,... so i'm thinking maybe Griot has let them mate and i just triggered the female to lay eggs, or male scolo's are very lazy lovers and finish the job in a minute or 2   

FINGERS CROSSED for the following 2 months


----------



## Ythier (Oct 23, 2004)

Ho-hooooooo !!! Congratulations ! :clap: 
What is she eating ?
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## Steven (Oct 23, 2004)

Ythier said:
			
		

> What is she eating ?


secret ingredient for pregnant females  ;P    







just kidding  
but i guess this makes ya curious


----------



## Steven (Oct 23, 2004)

it's bacon


----------



## Chironex (Oct 23, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## danread (Oct 23, 2004)

Wow! you really do have the golden touch don't you steven? That really is great news.Fingers crossed you get a successful hatch, it really would be amazing to have some more _Ethmostigmus trigonopodus_ in the hobby (if you are successful, put me on the waiting list   ) 

Btw, have your S. subspinipes "stripe knee" eggs hatched yet? And if so, what do they look like, normal subspinipes or something else?

Cheers,


----------



## Azoun (Oct 23, 2004)

Congrats, Steven!

That picture is certainly clear enough to show off the goods! 
Two month gestation you say? 
Bet you won't sleep much!   

By the way, I'd like to know what camera you use, if you don't mind sharing that information? I'm not having the kind of picture quality I'd like to, and am looking into buying a good digital macro. If you'd rather keep your secrets in photography, I totally understand, but if you are willing to tell me what hardware you are now using, that would be great.

Bacon, eh?
Bacon and _eggs!_


----------



## Steven (Oct 23, 2004)

danread said:
			
		

> Btw, have your S. subspinipes "stripe knee" eggs hatched yet? And if so, what do they look like, normal subspinipes or something else?


they look like this today:












like you can see,.. still no colors   
i'm hoping they molt quickly,... 
i'm also very curious what they turn out to be  :} 




			
				Azoun said:
			
		

> By the way, I'd like to know what camera you use


i'm using a Panasonic DMC-FZ10,.. no xtra lens or nothing,... and resize/crop my images in Adobe CS. sometimes i use the digicam of my work,.. its a Sony-Cybershot,... pictures above are with the Panasonic.


----------



## Chironex (Oct 23, 2004)

You rock Steve! THATS ALOT OF BABIES!

What do you do with them when they grow up like their mummy? Keep them as a community?

I mentioned a site I found about sexing millipedes under the thread "introduction" if anyone is interested.

Good stuff!


----------



## Navaros (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey Steven, great pics man.  Congratulations, those plings are looking pretty good.


----------



## NewGriot (Oct 25, 2004)

Damn!

I think it`s the last time I sell some animals...

Cause some days later they are always happy moms... :clap: 

But I`m happy for you steven....have fun and good luck with
the eggs...

Greetings

Griot

PS: NewGriot is my new nick because the old one (Griot) 
no more works...don`t know why...


----------



## Ythier (Oct 25, 2004)

Steven said:
			
		

> it's bacon


Good idea  ...


----------



## Steven (Oct 25, 2004)

Ythier said:
			
		

> Good idea  ...


like Azoun said:


> Bacon and eggs!


goes well together    :}


----------



## Steven (Oct 25, 2004)

@NewGriot 

do ya want them back ?   
i'll send ya a pling or 2


----------



## NewGriot (Oct 25, 2004)

*Pede*



			
				Steven said:
			
		

> @NewGriot
> 
> do ya want them back ?
> i'll send ya a pling or 2


Sounds good!


----------

